# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Time to Get This Board Rolling- Post Porty Pics Here!

## Island Girl

:Cool:  Weird to find this board empty; where are all of you Portland fans? Nothing to say, just thought I would try posting a pic to start things off- that is, once I get the directions read, LOL.   IRIE! *IG

----------


## Island Girl



----------


## Jim-Donna

nice!

----------


## Jim-Donna

I could not seem to make it big. I'll keep trying.

----------


## Scott and Janet

Will have to look through last years pics.....Loved the visit to that side of the Island.

----------


## Schuttzie

I-Cliff! and looks like Boston Beach.  Love this area  :Smile: 


First pic is Frenchman's Cove, then Winnifred Beach, then Boston Beach.

----------


## Schuttzie

A few more..

----------


## Island Girl

Great pics everyone! Making me miss it even more...

Donna, when you click on the pics in the post they will get bigger...

IRIE! *IG

----------


## Schuttzie

I've got a couple of weird pencils at the end of the pictures on that last post, lol.

----------


## Nurse Marcia

A view of Boston Bay from Great Huts

----------


## Nurse Marcia

A stop for some cold jellies on the North Coast Road on the way to Portie.

----------


## Schuttzie

Nice pictures, Marcia!

----------


## Island Girl

Nurse Marcia, how did you like Great Huts? I love it there, but my hubby not so much- he says he needs more comfortable furniture, LOL. IRIE! *IG

----------


## Nurse Marcia

Sorry, I haven't stayed there. When I was working for Friends of Jamaica I met Paul, the owner and visited with him at Great Huts and had lunch. FOJ contributed to a project he heads up at the Homeless Shelter. I'm afraid I'm with your husband...I also need more "creature comforts". Lets see if I can remember how Paul describes it........"to enjoy a stay there, you need to be young in body and spirit." But for peacefulness and beauty for a visit, it's superb!

----------


## Nurse Marcia

We need more Portie pictures!

----------


## Sprat

Great pics guys....

Well after 25 or more trips, we are finally venturing to PA.  I can't wait!  I can see by the pics...that it is gorgeous, and I am so looking forward to experiencing that part of the island.

So, I will be checking in to see if there are new pics...at least until I can post some of my own!

Cheers!

----------


## johng

Island Girl,

Are you still there?

Portland for you!!!

----------


## Amerapress

Well I was kinda wonder why ppl didn't post about that area! It looks to my like the more beautiful side if the island. I haven't been there yet.. Six more days we will be on our way to negril then Belmont then over to port Antonio n Portland area.  I have to say the end last six days over there is the part I'm most exited about!

----------


## johng

Amerapress,

FYI my above photos are in the mountains south of Buff Bay (before you get to Port Antonio) the Blue Mountains. Jamaica, It's more than a beach it's a country!!!!

John

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

*sigh* I've been to Port Antonio 3 times since my last trip report but haven't been able to write about any of the reaches or post pictures because life keeps getting in the way.  I'm sure everyone knows how that is.  I miss sharing photos and highlights as much as I miss being there  :Frown:

----------


## *vi*

Reach Falls...wish I were there right now

----------


## sammyb

Vi,
Simply beautiful!

----------


## sammyb



----------


## sammyb



----------


## *vi*

ahhhhh rio grande rafting!!  *SammyB* I have got to get back on the raft next visit.  Great shot!

winnifred beach, another fave of mine..

----------


## *vi*

the court house

----------


## *vi*

marina

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Summer

awwwwww bootiful pics every1, sorry I have none to post. hopefully when I finish school and have money to travel that will change. Nice to see you Vi I sure do miss you. :Smile:

----------


## johng

Some Old Photos of PA and surrounding area on 35mm Kodachrome and Ektachrome

----------


## johng

Jamaica; Me no like it, me love it!!!!!!

----------


## brazz



----------


## brazz



----------


## brazz



----------


## sammyb

Lovely photos Brazz

----------


## *vi*

an afternoon hanging on boston beach

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*

Pellew Island is situated offshore from Folly Point home of the Folly mansion ruins. This amazing plot of thriving plant life can also be seen from the roadside in front of Norse Point Villa.  Not really the safest place to standalongside a four-foot cement wall, no side walk or guard rail, a few steps from busy vehicle activity and on a wicked curveyou get the picture.  But to me, this is where my eyes take in the best view.  

The stretch of water separating the Island from the mainland is very shallow (about ankle deep at low tide) so it is easy to walk across. However, sea eggs or sea urchins are scatted on the sea bed making a barefoot stroll over unwise.  On the island you will find a well-shaded beach, a small walking trail, a diving platform and great views of the coast.  

Pellew Island is best known by the name Monkey Island.  It gets its name from the colony of monkeys imported to Jamaica by Hiram Bingham (son-in-law of Alfred Mitchell). Rather than keeping the monkeys in his home (the now folly mansion ruins), Mitchell let them live on the island.  I was happy to hear it confirmed that no monkeys are there now.  Monkeys scare me.



From the view at the wall, the island doesnt look so big.  But once I zoomed in closer I can tell it is indeed generously spacious making it more desirable to experience. I havent ventured over to this extremely peaceful and inviting place but its on my must explore list.  



Although privately owned, its open to the public to row over and enjoy a day of picnicking, snorkeling or swimming.  But of course developers with their mega proposals and mega wallets want to change all that and build a mega resort.  Im not against development especially if it creates jobs, but I dont think I would cheer this project on.  I love this view just the way it is.  Who wouldnt???  

Monkey Islandme soon come

----------


## sammyb

Sigh.....Soon Come Indeed!

----------


## Maryann

Awesome photos!  Love this thread.

----------


## 541lion

Monkey island well be at today  :Smile:

----------


## neme

Hey Guy,

I'm a local photographer and I love Portland. Here are a couple of my shots from my last road trip there:



To see more of my Jamaica landscape work you can view this album: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...3559160&type=3

----------


## neme

Shot's 3 and 5 were taken from Boston Bay. The first shot is Turtle Bay, not too far from Inniss Bay while shots 2 and 4 are off a property from Inniss Bay.

When I get time chance and the gas money, the plan is to go and capture Frenchmen's cove, Sommerset Falls, Reach Falls, Scatter Falls, Blue Lagoon and any other hidden spots that I can find in Portland (and then eventually all of Jamaica)

----------


## Schuttzie

Fantastic photos, neme!  Thank you so much for sharing...they are all beautiful, Bless!

----------

